# Rogers SIM w/Blackberry



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Is there anything different about a SIM card that is in a Blackberry? Can I use that SIM in the iPhone with one of the software unlocks and if so, is there one that is recommended over the others?

I'm making the assumption that because the SIM in my Blackberry is currently activated with Rogers, that it is the one that I'd put into my iPhone at some point during the unlock procedure. Is this correct?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Your Blackberry data plan is incompatible with every other phone out there, and likewise regular data plans are incompatible with Blackberries.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

that being said, the SIM card itself will work for all but the blackberry features (i.e. it's no different than a regular rogers SIM).


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

mixedup said:


> that being said, the SIM card itself will work for all but the blackberry features (i.e. it's no different than a regular rogers SIM).


Thanks, that's the answer I was looking for. I've now got an unlocked iPhone working fine for me. 

BTW, dona83 while I appreciate the response, you might want to read the question that was actually asked. I've been guilty of making the same mistake myself. (smiles)


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Your Blackberry data plan is incompatible with every other phone out there, and likewise regular data plans are incompatible with Blackberries.


Okay now I do have a question on data plans. I'm currently on a Blackberry month to month plan that I signed up for back in July. I guess I'm getting the unlimited Data Usage Bonus free for 3 months. Can this be used now that I've switched my SIM into the iPhone? 

This way I can play with it at no charge to me for the balance of the month and get a feel for what I'm using to check email, surf, etc.


----------



## mobyl (Sep 18, 2007)

dona83 said:


> Your Blackberry data plan is incompatible with every other phone out there, and likewise regular data plans are incompatible with Blackberries.


Not sure what you mean by this - could you clarify pls?
I took my Rogers SIM out of my 8700 BB and put it into my recently unlocked iPhone. I entered in the username and password for EDGE and had full access immediately. I made sure that Wifi was off - I was able to access mail, internet, etc.


----------



## aj21 (Sep 18, 2007)

Where did u get the username and password for EDGE?
Is that your blackberry BIS u/s and pw?


----------



## Anatomy (Sep 20, 2007)

mobyl said:


> Not sure what you mean by this - could you clarify pls?
> I took my Rogers SIM out of my 8700 BB and put it into my recently unlocked iPhone. I entered in the username and password for EDGE and had full access immediately. I made sure that Wifi was off - I was able to access mail, internet, etc.


Could this mean that you will be charged the current "no plan" rates for your EDGE usage? That could be a scary bill if true!

I really don't know one way or the other, but if Blackberry data is somehow different than all other data I guess it's conceivable.

I'll just sit here patiently awaiting a response from someone who knows and can explain it.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes, Blackberry data uses a different APN, and is therefore charged differently.

*WARNING: Do not try to use a Blackberry plan with an iPhone* 

You *will* be charged the non-plan rates for any data that is not "Blackberry data" (ie, uses the Blackberry APN). This amounts to around $50/MB, so it can get very expensive, very quickly. (This happened to me when I switched from a BB8700 to a Nokia E62, and the only reason I managed to shake a $1000+ phone bill is that it was Rogers' fault for not advising me of the correct plan for the device that I _bought from them_ ).

If you _do_ want to be able to swap your SIM card between your Blackberry and your iPhone, I would recommend calling Rogers and getting them to sign you up for one of the "Blackberry Connect" plans, which include both Blackberry data and normal Internet data. These are normally only available with the Nokia E62 (which is a "Blackberry Connect" compatible device), but you might be able to talk them into giving it to you anyway. Worst-case scenario, just tell them you bought an E62 and therefore need the "Blackberry Connect" plan for it.

Otherwise, if you don't plan to continue using Blackberry data, you can sign up for one of the normal data plans. You will lose access to any Blackberry features (since the Blackberry APN is locked out on the normal plans), but the good news is that the rates are the same on all the higher-end plans regardless, and in fact the non-BB plans have some more reasonable lower-end options.


----------



## aj21 (Sep 18, 2007)

That's so weird.
I spoke to Rogers today and they told me it was the same data plan for both... hmmm 
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Most of the front-line Rogers reps really do not know what they're talking about, since the plans are priced identically. This was why I ran into this problem with my E62, since I had to speak to somebody in the "Data Plans" department before I could get a straight answer on what plan I needed to actually be on.

Basically, it boils down to three categories with Rogers:

*Blackberry Plans*: Offer included MB _only_ on the Blackberry APN (ie, Blackberry data sent via the RIM network). Other types of data on the Internet.com APN are permitted, but billed at the non-plan rate of $50/MB.
*Data Max and Mobile Internet Plans*: The differences between these plans are merely the naming and capacities. The low-end "Mobile Browser" plans are generally the little 5-10MB plans that you throw on a WAP-enabled cell phone, whereas the Data Max are designed for heavy smartphone users or users of tethering and/or AirCard-style solutions. They allow NO access to the Blackberry APN (pay-as-you-go or otherwise), and the bundled MB includes access on the Internet.com and GoRogers (internal WAP) APNs.
*Blackberry Connect Plans: * These are basically a single plan that combines both of the above. You can officially only get this plan on the Nokia E62, and I've heard tales of Rogers refusing to give it to anybody else, although your mileage may vary. I kept it on my E90 after I switched, simply because I didn't tell Rogers I'd switched phones, and in fact still had it on my iPhone until only just recently, due to "incompatibilities" with other features I wanted to add (a "Blackberry" plan seems to imply that you have a "Blackberry" and features like second-line service can't be provisioned on your account if you're on one of these plans since the hardware wouldn't support it). Regardless, the BBC plans provide both Blackberry.net and Internet.com data within their provisioned limits, and are priced identically to the normal Blackberry plans.

The long and short of it is that you should be on a Data Max or Mobile Internet plan for the iPhone, although if you still plan to swap your SIM back and forth with your Blackberry, you'll need to get onto the Blackberry Connect plan, or you won't be able to use your Blackberry services.


----------

